
Feynman about the difference between knowing the name and knowing something - dannyow
https://www.fs.blog/2015/01/richard-feynman-knowing-something/
======
oldmancoyote
There is a parallel with art. Beginning artists when drawing a still-life are
encouraged to see the forms and the shapes and the relations between them, not
the words that describe the objects. Instead of drawing 3 pencils on a table
top, they are encouraged to see and draw 3 diagonal lines on a trapezoid.
Otherwise their drawing will lack a wholeness or "meaning".

